# NEW minidsp DDRC-24 Dirac



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.minidsp.com/products/dirac-series/ddrc-24

Mix of Dirac and their usual pugin + USB stream.
Did I miss this one, was it posted long time ago? I heard at the CES but never saw it before.
Seems based on the 2x4 HD, pretty cool no?
I'll go read the specs and more.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I missed it too.

Been looking at dirac...& trying to figure out how it differs from apl1.

The main thing is how would it work in the highly reflective environment of the car?


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> I missed it too.
> 
> Been looking at dirac...& trying to figure out how it differs from apl1.
> 
> The main thing is how would it work in the highly reflective environment of the car?


Same here I always wanted to try dirac in car, and was about to get a ddrc88 before knowing about the APL1. But picked the APL since it's more based on the power response, I guessed more appropriate for highly reflective environment. 
And also the direct access to Raymonds its inventor and his helpful knowledge.

But I'm still curious. Since this minidsp now includes xo,eq and dirac in the same plugin, it might be an easy solution. Maybe less powerfull and flexible, ms8 like, but easier to manage all in one, their UI is clearly superior. 
Maybe they would release a car algorythm one day, like they do for volvo etc.

I tried the dirac demo plugin in home few months ago, it wasn't extraordinary, but my monitors are already pretty good.
Then dowloaded their last update with the one month trial, but didn't find time to test in car and now the month is passed


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Just ordered one.
The price is right and I want to compare Dirac with the APL.

I expect the entire tuning flow to be smoother but about the result?
I can live without fir for a while during tuning research, but the APL really brings something at the end, to another level.
It does it too from the very begining even with just XO/TA (and many times it's better than after full tuning), but I just like to fiddle before myself with the cdsp, it's fast and easy to try many different things with the presets.
I'll see, I don't expect anything, but even if slightly less good it might be a better balance. And since now I only have a 2 way + sub, I try to go simpler (don't forget I'm more an auto-tuning guy than full manual, no expert).

Another good thing is that it can be downgraded to HD only, then I could play with FIR myself one day.
I'll manage the sub with my amps directly, I figure that with the horns, crossed around 800 or 1000hz, the taps distribution should still be ok with 4 channels only.
Combined with 10 peqs per driver is kind of interesting, I see a big difference on rew auto EQ. And If I like it in HD I could go with one per side later.

Only thing is, I still don't know how I'll feed it, analog or digital.
Because with my phone as HU I need an external volume control...

If analog I could probably find a good dac with a knob, there's a bunch now (like another iDo/D1/jdslabs/etc, too bad I sold some recently).
I'm just afraid to bring back some noise, not such a big deal but I appreciate the actual level.
I very much want to try the rsx-gs9, it would replace the camera kit/usb power/peachtree and bring back steering control, and of course probably give the best actual knob feelling, but it's a bit expensive for just using it as a nice knob isn't it?
I also like my actual cdsp remote just below the hand, near the armrest, really handy since my seat is now fully backward.
Could also be a more regular HU, but I'm reluctant to remove the clean jag stuff (that is unused) for an ugly one. The sony is the only one I considered so far, even the p99 I'm not fan.

If digit I don't know.
Does any stand alone digital volume controller exist?
I doubt it, based on the principle, but just in case.
Or do you guys have any idea?
I also thought about getting an opendrc-di just for the knob, but it's a big guy to fit (and then two units to manage).

Oabeieo, how do you feed your army of HD? HU/device, analog/digital?
I think you said they had very noise already.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

About the rsx gs9, missed the open box on crutchfield, someone here maybe?
I'm sure it would be an easy sale if I don't like it so I ordered one anyway.
Most expensive audio **** I ever bought! Not sure I like this trend...


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So this is essentially a 2x4hd with a built in apl1?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Let’s say same goal but different means.
Concepts/algorithms seem different.
Maybe more power/flexibility to the APL1 but simpler UX to the mini.


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Can't wait to hear your review and comparison to the APL 1


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So lets bump this. Who knows what about Dirac Live

Dirac Live is $450 right now while the APL1 is something like $800+ with the license/workshop/apl1 hardware. if i understand it correctly. 

Whos tested Dirac and how does it compare to apl1? Is there any actual reason to pay double for what the apl1 can do?


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Do you tune with a laptop? It looks like the Dirac Live software that the ddsp uses can be downloaded direct from the manufacturer through a free trail period. Should give you a pretty good idea what it can do.

https://shop.dirac.se/order/checkou...ORT_FORM=1&SHOPURL=http://shop.dirac.se&__c=1


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> So lets bump this. Who knows what about Dirac Live
> 
> Dirac Live is $450 right now while the APL1 is something like $800+ with the license/workshop/apl1 hardware. if i understand it correctly.
> 
> Whos tested Dirac and how does it compare to apl1? Is there any actual reason to pay double for what the apl1 can do?


For a direct comparison I would select the ddrc22 serie, that has more taps.
The APL has 4k per channel, the hd 4k for all 4 channels.
Also both have two different methods for the same kind of goal: power response vs listening position, that might have a big impact in car.
I searched for a while but it's hard to find out if the car version of dirac (for oem) is really different than the regular one.
But yeah the minis are cheaper and more user friendly (thing that I vallue a lot).
The APL may be more for adv user or pro with its flexibility so it can get complex. Also gets cheaper if you have more than one device, home, car etc since the software is independent.
And no talking about the support, the mini forum is great and the team reactive, but Raymonds can help you personaly much deeper. He can even help to tune for you through teamviewer!




strohw said:


> Do you tune with a laptop? It looks like the Dirac Live software that the ddsp uses can be downloaded direct from the manufacturer through a free trail period. Should give you a pretty good idea what it can do.
> 
> https://shop.dirac.se/order/checkou...ORT_FORM=1&SHOPURL=http://shop.dirac.se&__c=1


That was my 1st plan! I installed etc and then missed the time limit


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Just registered. I'll try it out in a few days since I do all my tuning with my laptop.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

So i gave it a go tonight. Definitely interesting results. It does a left drivers, right drivers, left drivers , sweep Per measurement spot. Im not sure if it does it vice versa for the opposite side. What i mean is idk if on the left side it does L,R,L and on the right side it does R,L,R. I didnt pay that close of attention. 

After doing sweeps i uploaded the same txt file i use for REW for my house curve and told it to "optimize". This auto eq'd to my house curve. Upload that curve to a program number two of Dirac live(it comes with two, one for calibration/sweeps and one for final settings). 

Then i listened. So what i heard was far more balance and above all, deeper stage. Usually i tune to a house curve and then use my 16 band on my eq to change tonality but tonality was absolutely perfect. I did have to bring down my right side a little less than 1db and delay my left side a little more to get center

It seems to me that whatever it does, it does it well and that clarity, tonality and feeling of space has way more to do with phase than it does with actual magnitude response(Frequency response)


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Does it perform t/a duties also, or just phase and amplitude?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Does it perform t/a duties also, or just phase and amplitude?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time alignment is phase alignment. From what ive read it does time alignment but I already had my t/a really set before I played with it. It comes into the audio chain after your matrixing/eqing/xo/time alignment. Then does its magic.

im not actually sure how it does everything. Like I dont understand FIR filters and room equalizing in the physics sense so im not sure if it effects phase per frequency or if it effects phase per side as in left side drivers and right side drivers.



Tomorrow im gonna try turning off all my time alignment and see what it does. 

I have a few experiments I want to try as well. Ill keep posting as I go.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, is this your standalone dsp or are you feeding into another dsp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Also, is this your standalone dsp or are you feeding into another dsp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Computer for testing auxed to 80prs to c-dsp to multiple amps. Its a 3 way front stage plug sub. 

Normally its an ipod source to 80prs and so on.

Im using the 30 day free trial computer version right now but the $450 ddrc-24 is the car audio version. Its a 2in 4 out minidsp which i believe has 6bands of peq per input and 6bands of peq per output. Then matrixing, x/o control, t/a, and gain. So pretty much half a c-dsp but with dirac live

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> So i gave it a go tonight. Definitely interesting results. It does a left drivers, right drivers, left drivers , sweep Per measurement spot. Im not sure if it does it vice versa for the opposite side. What i mean is idk if on the left side it does L,R,L and on the right side it does R,L,R. I didnt pay that close of attention.
> 
> After doing sweeps i uploaded the same txt file i use for REW for my house curve and told it to "optimize". This auto eq'd to my house curve. Upload that curve to a program number two of Dirac live(it comes with two, one for calibration/sweeps and one for final settings).
> 
> ...


Interesting! It's about the same feeling I had with the APL, much better stage, separation, and tonality. 
The separation was really the most surprising, kind of mind blowing.
But it sure depends on the base tune quality (a perfect one might not be improved a lot).

I'm curious to know what is the effect of running it on a laptop compare to their hardware, in term of taps/ filter created.
When I installed the ddrc24 plugin I was surprised that it was exactly the same soft than the trial (that I did test at home with limited improvment).
Limited to stereo only but all the rest was the same, I don't recall any hardware selection so I don't know how it creates the filters per specific targeted hardware.

For the TA I think I read on their forum that it can handle up to 3ms but not sure, and it's probably also device dependent.
Anyway it's better to get a good base at the beginning to optimize its work on smaller details I guess.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Does it perform t/a duties also, or just phase and amplitude?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so i did some more testing. Keep in mind that the FR shown in the below pics are using different mic positions, meaning that for REW i use Hanatsus and for DIRAC i use the positions on the DIRAC software. 

This is my base tune using using the Hanatsu method and The C-dsp for everything. This is without Dirac. VVVVV









Here is my Dirac measurement with time alignment done beforehand. The same T/A settings as in the first pic but different mic positions. VVVVV









As you can see. i get drastically different FR at certain points. 

Now here is my Dirac measurement with all T/A settings on my dsp set to 0. VVVV










I used the same curve on both and then uploaded it to the Dirac software part 2 which just lets you control gain, T/a, and up to 4presets . So i uploaded with and without T/a as preset 1 and preset 2. 

In order to listen with an A/B method. I had my settings(that gave me the curve on the first picture) on my C-dsp saved to preset one and the same exact settings on preset 2 but without any T/A applied, then i had t go into the DIRAC program and swap accordingly as well. So Preset 1 on c-dsp with preset 1 on Dirac, preset 2 on c-dsp with preset 2 on Dirac. . Sounds more complicated than it is. Initially both preset 1(with ta) and preset 2(without Ta) were too far left but with a little fiddling in the Dirac program i had perfect center stage within 2ms of change and 2db of change. 

This means that this thing does time alignment for you. Dope. There was definitely a different sound to a song even with the same exact curve when comparing A/B to the curve done with and without Initial time alignment. I enjoyed no inital T/A more and i attribute that to less boosting done to fill in weird gaps. 

As for negatives. i heard a lot of distortion and there is a clipping meter on the Dirac software that was going off plenty. Im not sure the reason behind this. The computer was playing music to the headunit through an Aux cord so im hoping it was either the cheap computer feeding distortion into the system because of just a simple built sound card or something along those lines. I dont know what the Dirac clipping indicator actually indicates. At what point is what clipping in the software.... Idk. 

Also in order to really get a curve, you have to cut which to me is taking away even more headroom and making my loudest possible volume that much lower. Im curious if it would be better to tune most of your system to a flat curve without any PEQ or GEQ involved at all. What i mean is, level match, do your best as crossover matching. Dont do any time alignment, dont do any PEQ or GEQ and let DIRAC do all of the FR shaping after that. 

anyway, this thing is dope. im definitely getting a DDRC-24 in the future.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I paid for the 2x4hd to ddrc upgrade and just got my Dirac license. I'll load it today and give it a whirl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> I paid for the 2x4hd to ddrc upgrade and just got my Dirac license. I'll load it today and give it a whirl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


uh oh, did i convince you


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I know I can use my 2x4 as a dac via USB from my phone, but I wonder if I can use a USB hub so I can stream from my phone and maintain the ability to tune using the single input on the box? It would be nice if the c dsp had the fir and or Dirac options so I don't have to feed the helix pro with the 2x4hd 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> I know I can use my 2x4 as a dac via USB from my phone, but I wonder if I can use a USB hub so I can stream from my phone and maintain the ability to tune using the single input on the box? It would be nice if the c dsp had the fir and or Dirac options so I don't have to feed the helix pro with the 2x4hd
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have no idea. Idk your set up or how you have everyr wired. Try your idea and see what happens.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I have no idea. Idk your set up or how you have everyr wired. Try your idea and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



Head unit to 2x4, 2x4 to helix, helix to amps. The idea is to eliminate the head unit. Feed iPhone into 2x4 to utilize it as the dac. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Head unit to 2x4, 2x4 to helix, helix to amps. The idea is to eliminate the head unit. Feed iPhone into 2x4 to utilize it as the dac.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many Amps? is the helix needed? Does the 2x4hd come with a volume controller like the c-dsp?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Two JL 900/5HD running a 3 way front and sub. The 2x4 does not have a volume control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Two JL 900/5HD running a 3 way front and sub. The 2x4 does not have a volume control.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not having a volume control sucks. How does the iphone connect to the 2x4Hd? With an android you have the usb connect but with an iphone, I thought it was abunch of proprietary special ended crap. Lightning cable or whatever

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are lightning to USB cables. So yeah, a bunch of hoops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> There are lightning to USB cables. So yeah, a bunch of hoops.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont really see the issue. Its early tho so my brain might not be getting it. Phone to 2x4, 2x4 to helix. Do base eq and xo on helix, then run dirac. Let it do the rest of the eq and time alignment. Should be gold from there?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

There are a few routes I will try. Initially I installed the 2x4 to run fir filters I made from impulse measurements. However, the whole process was a pita and not worth the effort. Hopefully with the Dirac setup I can get somewhere. If it doesn't work in the truck I can just use it for the house. I'll report back later today or tomorrow with my initial thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Ok so i did some more testing. Keep in mind that the FR shown in the below pics are using different mic positions, meaning that for REW i use Hanatsus and for DIRAC i use the positions on the DIRAC software.
> 
> This is my base tune using using the Hanatsu method and The C-dsp for everything. This is without Dirac. VVVVV
> 
> ...


Pretty cool!
I don't remember any TA tabs in Dirac, where is this? You use 2 channels right?

About your results, and a starting base tune with or without TA and your final conclusion, I experienced the same stuff with APL.
Meaning sometime the less I touch the EQ on the C-dsp, the better the APl did its thing.
Like if the algoritm had to fix the system **** + mine added on top .
It's not always the case but most of the time it is, and it's also much faster.
But TA I always did, at least in the ballpark, especially for the sub with TDA since it wants 7/8ms in advance.

For the distortion I use to lower the target on APL workshop, by -5/10db to allow big boosts safely. Can you adjust this on Dirac?
On your curve it seems you get a big boost at 1.4khz, around 10db.
Also what's happening over 20k? Might not be a big deal since it's probably not hearable but maybe it impacts distortion?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elgrosso said:


> Pretty cool!
> I don't remember any TA tabs in Dirac, where is this? You use 2 channels right?
> 
> About your results, and a starting base tune with or without TA and your final conclusion, I experienced the same stuff with APL.
> ...



My ballpark T/A left me with huge gaps in the mb-mr xo area. For whatever reason, I goy good summatiom and center stage but bad FR for Dirac. Idk where the 1.5khz cancellation is coming from at all. I think it might be useful to actually play with dirac and initial TA settings to see if I could eliminate that gap. 

I could also lower the house curve a bit there to treat that issue so no boosting is done. 




Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Left and right arrows.

Left arrow gives u
















right arrow ^^

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elgrosso said:


> Pretty cool!
> I don't remember any TA tabs in Dirac, where is this? You use 2 channels right?
> 
> About your results, and a starting base tune with or without TA and your final conclusion, I experienced the same stuff with APL.
> ...



My ballpark T/A left me with huge gaps in the mb-mr xo area. For whatever reason, I goy good summation and center stage but bad FR for Dirac. Idk where the 1.5khz cancellation is coming from at all. I think it might be useful to actually play with dirac and initial TA settings to see if I could eliminate that gap. 

I could also lower the house curve a bit there to treat that issue so no boosting is done. 

The way Dirac lets you make house curves is pretty meh at best. There is no scaling. period. It gives you like -30 to 10db to work with and thats it. Hence why i think tuning to a flat curve is a good idea for this. So my house curve that starts at 9db at 33hz and ends at around -25 at 20khz gave me just enough. You can see that in the pics. 

The 20khz boost is also just a weird function of Dirac, you have to zoom in there to make 18-20khz come down and then I was getting weird memory allocation errors. Kinda wtf-ever I guess. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I can't run the program without the umik-1. So, ordered it from madisound and hope to run Dirac next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Well I can't run the program without the umik-1. So, ordered it from madisound and hope to run Dirac next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serious? Thats ****ing lame.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You guys seen the Dirac OEM stuff? Cool stuff...


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is very cool. The version mini uses was made for mini only, but I would like to know if I can run Dirac on a dedicated device in the car. I am thinking of running a Kodi enabled box with a 4tb external HD and use my phone as the remote. If I got a windows box powerful enough, I could probably run a better Dirac program. 

Anyways, that's getting too far ahead. The mini is back in the chain and everything sounds the same, so that's good. I did however lose the allpass and fir filter options with the firmware swap, but shouldn't need it with Dirac anyway. Sigh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> You guys seen the Dirac OEM stuff? Cool stuff...


I havnt. Ill look into it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> It is very cool. The version mini uses was made for mini only, but I would like to know if I can run Dirac on a dedicated device in the car. I am thinking of running a Kodi enabled box with a 4tb external HD and use my phone as the remote. If I got a windows box powerful enough, I could probably run a better Dirac program.
> 
> Anyways, that's getting too far ahead. The mini is back in the chain and everything sounds the same, so that's good. I did however lose the allpass and fir filter options with the firmware swap, but shouldn't need it with Dirac anyway. Sigh
> 
> ...


Thats whybu always save settings. Lmk if you do that computer thing. Carpcs or even quasi car pcs have interested me quite a bit

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

He doesn't get on the forum anymore, but Highly (sp), is running a Kodi setup in his reference room and building a custom solution for the cars. Not in a hurry for that. 

There are a few things I am hoping Dirac will improve. First is depth of stage, depth to stage would be nice, but I'm not hung up on that aspect. Second would be the awful room modes I fight with eq which hurts my impact. Lastly, in addition to depth, I would like a more expansive stage. Everything is on the dash, but I would like it to be bigger on both axis'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> He doesn't get on the forum anymore, but Highly (sp), is running a Kodi setup in his reference room and building a custom solution for the cars. Not in a hurry for that.
> 
> There are a few things I am hoping Dirac will improve. First is depth of stage, depth to stage would be nice, but I'm not hung up on that aspect. Second would be the awful room modes I fight with eq which hurts my impact. Lastly, in addition to depth, I would like a more expansive stage. Everything is on the dash, but I would like it to be bigger on both axis'.
> 
> ...


Hows your base tune and where are all your drivers?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Base tune is good. Scored a 218 in my last iasca event. Mids and tweets on dash, MB in kicks, sub under rear seat. I have tuned around the room problems fairly well, but I'm itching to see what this can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I drive a 2005 f150 quad cab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> Base tune is good. Scored a 218 in my last iasca event. Mids and tweets on dash, MB in kicks, sub under rear seat. I have tuned around the room problems fairly well, but I'm itching to see what this can do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried mids in kicks or deeper? I got alot more stage depth from moving my mids to kicks. A pillar was way too in your face

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Walk me thru this kodi and windows box. How does it work

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've tried the mids everywhere. 

Kodi is an open source media manager. Movies tv music etc. There are all sorts of small computers, or boxes, that can run the program. You can use your phone as a remote. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Jscoyne2 said:


> My ballpark T/A left me with huge gaps in the mb-mr xo area. For whatever reason, I goy good summation and center stage but bad FR for Dirac. Idk where the 1.5khz cancellation is coming from at all. I think it might be useful to actually play with dirac and initial TA settings to see if I could eliminate that gap.
> 
> I could also lower the house curve a bit there to treat that issue so no boosting is done.
> 
> ...


Ok got it for the TA thx, must be specific to the pc version, I don't have this on mine (or didn't find).

About your dip, can you display each measurement separately?
Might help to understand where it comes from.
Maybe you could use REW with the exact same points than for Dirac to check?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> I've tried the mids everywhere.
> 
> Kodi is an open source media manager. Movies tv music etc. There are all sorts of small computers, or boxes, that can run the program. You can use your phone as a remote.
> 
> ...


Absolutely **** that program. Tried it for the last 30 min. Most unintuitive piece of garbage ive ever used. You have to go through 7 different menus to add a Directory then right click directory to scan music. Wtf.

Then enabling add ons (when you can actually find the menus) is all well and good but pointless when there is no way to actually find said add ons or use them.

Seriously, **** that program

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

It is up and running. The Dirac program is quick and easy to run. 

You really can't just leave the tuning up to the Dirac. It will over correct like crazy and the. Your system sounds meh. I have found my base tune, before ear tuning, is the best to start with. Dirac has less eq to perform and can focus on room correction. 

It gave me better stereo separation, basically left of center and right of center improved the most. 

Complaints: I have a three way front stage and have set it up to do certain things. Dirac doesn't like that. So, I'll have to go back and perform delays again "by the book" for a lack of better terms. Also, when running a sub, it receives the changes made to both channels, which doesn't help a whole lot. 

Conclusion: I'm far from done, lots of experimentation to go, but it shows promise. 

Ps, you have to be connected to the internet for Dirac to do its thing, so make sure your phone is set up as a hot spot for you laptops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> It is up and running. The Dirac program is quick and easy to run.
> 
> You really can't just leave the tuning up to the Dirac. It will over correct like crazy and the. Your system sounds meh. I have found my base tune, before ear tuning, is the best to start with. Dirac has less eq to perform and can focus on room correction.
> 
> ...


Kinda of vague? Whats it over correcting? i found it best to let it cut everything and keep boosting to a absolute minimum(none). If you find the patience. try eqing(with proper xo/slopes) to totally flat after your subwoofer hump. so like 30-300hz sloping down and then flat all the way to 20khz. Then let Dirac do your main house curve. Im curious as too if that would help. 

What do you mean by, you have it set to do certain things? I didnt mess with it much but i did notice that certain songs sound AMAZING and certain other songs seemed to have been narrowed far too much to the center but like i said, i didnt mess with it much 

Try running with absolutely no delay on any channel and let it do its thing.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I take that back, it might integrate the sub, need to set it up differently. 

I would think the left and right drivers need to be in phase with each other before dirac runs its delays. Could be wrong, but I'll try it this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

aholland1198 said:


> It is up and running. The Dirac program is quick and easy to run.
> 
> You really can't just leave the tuning up to the Dirac. It will over correct like crazy and the. Your system sounds meh. I have found my base tune, before ear tuning, is the best to start with. Dirac has less eq to perform and can focus on room correction.
> 
> ...


Update?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't had a ton of time with it. I like it best when I keep my comp tune on the helix and let Dirac make room corrections. The decay problems I have in the sub region clear up and the stage resolution improves. 

I did get both left and right drivers in phase, then I let Dirac perform eq and time. It out the image right in front of me and the voices wondered. Didn't care for that method. 

So far I have only measured with the "chair" setup. Will try the sofa measurements and see what that does. Could be fun. 

Other than that, it isn't a miracle worker, and not sure it is worth the money for me, but it is fun to experiment with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn' I wanted this since so long and now that I could talk about it with you guys I don't have my gears and car ready!


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

The good thing about Dirac is that it doesn't seem like it attempts to fully correct problems like other room correction methods, it just makes them less offensive. 

Think of it like adding room treatments, bass traps etc, to a listening or reference room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Elgrosso said:


> Damn' I wanted this since so long and now that I could talk about it with you guys I don't have my gears and car ready!


Thats why im trying to get other to try it. See what they think.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Guys if you're running the right JL amps, you have volume control capability at the amps themselves, post any/all processing.. And this is actually the best way to do it from an SQ perspective.  HD-RLC

Glad to see some discussion on this DDRC which I guess is just a 2x4 HD with Dirac. Might be one to have a good convo with some folks about. Having been a Helix fanboi for a while, I have kinda been eyeballing Dirac, but also that HD version. So I suppose then you'd have to have two in-line for 8 channels.. That wouldn't be a biggie except you'd have to split signals if running USB or Toslink.


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Does anyone know how to adapt the minidsp power supply that takes 120 VAC and converts it to 12VDC so we can use these in a car audio environment which already has 12VDC from the battery? I am interested in the DDRC-88A but the only thing holding me up is the power supply obstacle.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

brainbot1 said:


> Does anyone know how to adapt the minidsp power supply that takes 120 VAC and converts it to 12VDC so we can use these in a car audio environment which already has 12VDC from the battery? I am interested in the DDRC-88A but the only thing holding me up is the power supply obstacle.


It looks like the ddrc88 is 12v DC already, so you could just use some kind of converter to be sure to push clean power with maybe rem-in options etc. Maybe their minidc or minidch? 
https://www.minidsp.com/products/accessories/minidc-isolator
https://www.minidsp.com/products/accessories/misc-accessories/minidch-isolator-detail


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

while those DC isolaters have their purpose, I was thinking something more like the attached picture to plug into the power supply port.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

This plug comes with the dsp no? Or is it with the minidc, I don't remember... but anyway some isolator would still be needed. 
But I remember someone asking these specs recently on the minidsp forum, did you check?


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

That plug comes from the car power supply which is listed as an option for the 2x4 pieces. If you shoot minidsp an email they will tell you what you need to get for the larger piece of equipment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

Babs said:


> So I suppose then you'd have to have two in-line for 8 channels.. That wouldn't be a biggie except you'd have to split signals if running USB or Toslink.


 It sounds like it. I am very much considering one of these also in the future. I was originally going to get the C-DSP, but I like the much greater capabilites of the Dirac.

Currently I have a 3-way front (tweet,mid,mid-bass) plus a single IB SUB.

Would I need to get two of these? I will most likely have Optical going into them, so maybe that Toslink splitter would work?


----------



## brainbot1 (Feb 19, 2016)

banshee28 said:


> It sounds like it. I am very much considering one of these also in the future. I was originally going to get the C-DSP, but I like the much greater capabilites of the Dirac.
> 
> Currently I have a 3-way front (tweet,mid,mid-bass) plus a single IB SUB.
> 
> Would I need to get two of these? I will most likely have Optical going into them, so maybe that Toslink splitter would work?


two of them cost 900 or you can just upgrade to the DDRC-88A for an extra 100. I would do that personally. Or it sounds like the the APL1 does a similar function as Dirac, so APL1+C-DSP would be a great option as well. I was intrigued by the dirac series but now the APL1 has caught my attention.


----------

